# HOT SPOT IN SD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

There are a lot of geese around the vermilion area!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

snows in pierre?

first i've ever heard of that before.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

Who gives a **** about limits anyway!!!!!
Congrats on the hunt. Very nice.!!!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

:withstupid: :beer: 
GOOD CALL WINGEDSHOOTER7


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

And what trailer 
and what dekes did u use


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

pics?


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

no **** good call snowforlife i like ur idea
im sorry but spec i lost all respect for u :withstupid:


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

Snows always come through the pierre area. I don't know if spec101 was telling the truth or not but I hunted them there for a week straight two weeks ago.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Im from Nebraska and I even knew there were geese around Pierre. They roost on Ohae and Lake Sharp to the south.


----------



## njwaterfowl (Oct 6, 2005)

To Bad u dont know spec!!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I've never seen Snow Geese before in pierre....and with the weather there arent any down there right now. So idk if you were telling the truth but i've never talked to anyone or heard of anyone hunting snows in pierre.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

we are not saying there is no geese there but his decoys are sittin at my house in my trailer so he didnt have any decoys or trailer so hes lieing


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

sorry(Got cha) :lol:


----------



## spec101 (Mar 17, 2006)

spec101 said:


> Just kidding no snows were shot and none there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:huh: oke:


----------

